# mettre au point



## rocivale

Dès les années 30, cette fondation se penche sur le fonctionnement hormonal de l'être humain afin de mettre au point des contraceptifs plus efficaces

Lo he traducido como:
Desde la década de los 30, esta fundación se interesa en el funcionamiento hormonal del ser humano con el fin de preparar contraceptivos más eficaces

Pero "se interesa" no me convence y luego "mettre au point" no se como traducirlo.

Se agradecen sugerencias.


----------



## mickaël

Hola:
Me parece bien tu traducción. 
Quizás "elaborar" sea mejor que "preparar".

Espera otras opiniones,
Saludos


----------



## chics

Hola,

Si quieres, para *se penche* puedes poner algo como que_ se centra_, _está enfocada_, etc.

La _mise au point_ es la _puesta a punto_, tal vez aquí se refieren más a _lanzar_ contraceptivos más eficaces._ Elaborar_, sino.


----------



## totor

Tu traducción es perfecta, Rocivale. Quizá puedas poner *desarrollar* para *mettre au point*.


----------



## rocivale

Gracias a Totor, Chics y Mickael. He puesto en practica ambas sugerencias "poner a punto" (en otra parte del texto) y tambien _desarrollar_ o _elaborar_ para no repetir lo mismo dos veces. Merci beaucoup!

Rocivale


----------



## aninaqueyelamejor

¡Hola! Me gustaría saber qué significa "mettre au point" en español. La frase en la que aparece es : "il mit au point la strategie"


----------



## josepbadalona

Es más o menos "decidir/organizar/plantear" ; la expresión se refiere al fotógrafo que regula su máquina para conseguir la mejor imagen, o al astónomo con su telescopio

_PHOT. _Amener l'image formée par l'objectif dans le plan de la surface sensible (cas de la prise de vue ou de l'agrandissement) ou de l'écran (cas de la projection), afin d'obtenir la netteté maximale (d'apr. _GDEL_).
_Au fig. __Mettre, remettre les choses au point. _Apporter des précisions qui donnent son éclairage vrai à une affaire, qui rétablissent la vérité


----------



## aninaqueyelamejor

¡Gracias! ¿O sea que para una máquina es como la "puesta a punto"? Referido a mi frase podría traducirlo como "llevar a cabo" o "poner en marcha la estrategia"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Il mit au point la stratégie* hace más referencia a la preparación de la estrategia que a su ejecución. 

Por eso, en el caso de tu frase, *anina*, yo usaría el verbo definir: *definió la estrategia.*


----------



## josepbadalona

Lo veo más bien como la concepción de la estrategia desde el inicio hasta el final, igual que lo que hace el fotógrafo que maneja la máquina hasta obtenr lo que busca.
Poner en marcha es la otra etapa, y llevar a cabo la conclusión, ¿no ?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Probablemente me equivoco pero, para mí, una estrategia es una operación de gran envergadura que debe prepararse con todo detalle, pensando en todas las eventualidades, calculando los riesgos y previendo solución a aquellos problemas que puedan ir surgiendo cuando se desarrolle su ejecución. La estrategia es considerada como un arte (su origen es militar: el arte -más que dudoso, diría yo- de la guerra) y su primer concepto debe quedar sobre el papel. 
Las grandes empresas elaboran estrategias comerciales constantemente así como los partidos políticos hacen lo propio con las campañas de cara a las elecciones. Antes de pasar a la "acción", todo debe quedar muy clarito sobre el papel. 

Por eso digo que, antes de pasar a ejecución, hay que *definir* la estrategia o, lo que a mi entender es lo mismo, *la mettre au point*.


----------



## aninaqueyelamejor

¡Muchas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Kalixta

Hola, ¡cordial saludo!
Estoy traduciendo un pedacito que tiene que ver sobre los dos instrumentos usados por los griegos para medir el tiempo, a saber el gnomon o reloj de "sol" (más exactamente con la sombra que este proyecta sobre la tierra) y la clepsidra o reloj de agua.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente no se como traducir en la expresión siguiente: avaient mis au point. 

Ahora pondré la frase: "Pour mesurer une durée déterminée, les Grecs avaient mis au point un autre instrument: la clepsydra, du nom de la source  Clepsydre.

Agradezco muchísimo su valiosa ayuda.
Mil gracias


----------



## alomejor

Poner a punto.  
Bs.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Podría ser "perfeccionaron" si el contexto lo permite.


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con alomejor.
 Puedes usar sin problemas *"poner a punto"* que se usa tanto para un sistema, una herramienta, como para  un medicamento o un instrumento.


----------



## totor

Otras opciones, por si ésa suena un poco a galicismo:

…habían *puesto en condiciones*, *acondicionado*, *regulado*.


----------



## magdala

O también: dispusieron, establecieron, se valieron de...


----------



## alfredoantonio

Hablando de mettre au point, que puede ser "con el fin de"? tengo un texto que no me funciona. 
Il lui faut, à cette fin, mettre au point et utiliser sur quelque notes une configutation intermédiaire - 
Habla de cantantes, y creo que podría ser, "El debe, con este objetivo, decidir y utilizar sobre algunas notas una configuración intermediaria"

funcionará decidir en lugar de definir.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Coincido con Víctor en su explicación.
Te propongo: *diseñar una estrategia*. Se usa mucho en todos los terrenos.
decidir es décider de...


----------



## Mény95

comment faire pour traduire: je devais *mettre au point* les contrats et assister le chef du personel en espagnol?

_tenia que establecer los contratos y asistir el jefe del personel ?_


----------



## rocivale

Bueno, todo depende de que campo estes hablando. Tecnologico, industrial, cientifico... La expresion "a punto" no me parece muy apropiada para el campo industrial o administrativo. Como hablas de contratos, tal vez puedas decir "revisar/corregir/preparar los contratos y ayudar al jefe de personal o supervisor del personal"

Espero esto te ayude.

rocivale


----------



## Mény95

muchas gracias !


----------



## MiriLovegood

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
(Consulte los hilos previos antes de abrir un hilo)
​
¿Cómo puedo traducir la expresión mettre au point? La frase exacta es: "Il faudra quatre ans pour mettre au point les logiciels qui transcrivent les 1000 milliards de chiffres envoyés per Landsat"
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mister Draken

MiriLovegood said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos
> (Consulte los hilos previos antes de abrir un hilo)
> ​
> ¿Cómo puedo traducir la expresión mettre au point? La frase exacta es: "Il faudra quatre ans pour mettre au point les logiciels qui transcrivent les 1000 milliards de chiffres envoyés per Landsat"
> Merci beaucoup!



Los verbos más apropiados en este caso pueden ser "ajustar" o "procesar".


----------



## Mister Draken

Nueva pregunta:

¿Puede* "mettre au point"* significar "calibrar" cuando se habla de instrumentos?

*La physique fondamentale, par exemple, ne pouvant progresser que grâce aux instruments très coûteux qui sont progressivement mis au point.*

La física pura, por ejemplo, solo puede progresar gracias a instrumentos muy costosos que son *calibrados* de manera progresiva.


----------



## Paquita

En este contexto lo traduciría por "creados" o "elaborados"

Los instrumentos son inventados, perfeccionados, hasta estar "en su punto" para funcionar correctamente y prestar los servicios que se espera de ellos lo mismo que en óptica tienes que ajustar unos primáticos hasta distinguir claramente el objeto observado. Pero no creo que signifique calibrarlos.
El "progresivement" en mi opinión, se refiere a la necesidad de seguir inventando nuevos instrumentos cada vez más complejos para satisfacer la demanda de los físicos conforme avanzan sus descubrimientos.

Espera otras opiniones ...


----------



## sergioxere

Mettre au point mmmm me viene a la cabeza la expresión española poner a punto que significa trabajar un objeto y ponerlo en buenas condiciones, lo he escuchado normalmente en vehículos normalmente coches. ( también puede ser un arreglo )

ej: mi coche necesita una puesta a punto. 

En tu caso puede significar perfeccionar algo o arreglarlo


----------



## Lexinauta

Es común usar la expresión con el verbo 'poner' en cualquiera de sus tiempos.


> *puesta a punto.
> 1.* f. Operación consistente en regular un mecanismo, un dispositivo, etc., a fin de que funcione correctamente.
> _DRAE_


----------



## Mister Draken

Paquit& said:


> En este contexto lo traduciría por "creados" o "elaborados"
> 
> Los instrumentos son inventados, perfeccionados, hasta estar "en su punto" para funcionar correctamente y prestar los servicios que se espera de ellos lo mismo que en óptica tienes que ajustar unos primáticos hasta distinguir claramente el objeto observado. Pero no creo que signifique calibrarlos.
> El "progresivement" en mi opinión, se refiere a la necesidad de seguir inventando nuevos instrumentos cada vez más complejos para satisfacer la demanda de los físicos conforme avanzan sus descubrimientos.
> 
> Espera otras opiniones ...



Gracias Paquita& una vez más.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en la interpretación. No se trata de calibrar un instrumento, sino de de ir *perfeccionando* cada vez más y con el paso del tiempo (*"progresivamente"*)  los instrumentos de los que se sirve la física. Si se hablara de un solo instrumento específico quizás sí sería "poner a punto", como en el ejemplo del coche.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Lexinauta

Una alternativa es decir 'progresivamente desarrollados'.


----------



## Palabreanteser

GURB said:


> Hola
> Coincido con Víctor en su explicación.
> Te propongo: *diseñar una estrategia*. Se usa mucho en todos los terrenos.
> decidir es décider de...




Hola,
Me parece mejor para _Mettre au point_ la traducción de* precisar.*


----------

